# bloody chicken boilies von radical



## daviboy (26. Februar 2011)

hey kennt jemand die bloody chicken boilies von radical oder hat jemand erfahrung mit diesen boilies gemacht??  


gruss david


----------



## carphunter1678 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*

von denen dürftest du nicht viel hören weil die gerade erst rausgekommen sind.


----------



## Udo561 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> von denen dürftest du nicht viel hören weil die gerade erst rausgekommen sind.



Hi,
dann sollten es die in NL schon länger geben 
In 16 mm fischt die bei uns der Vereinswart und das sehr erfolgreich.
Gruß Udo


----------



## yassin (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*

Mit Geflügelpillen haben wir sehr gut gefangen, allerdings waren diese Selbstgerollt.

Denke aber dass diese genausogut laufen, da ich von Quantum sehr viel halte.
Nen Bekannter hat mit allen anderen Geschmacksrichtungen bisher sehr gut gefangen, das nur mal so als Randbemerkung.


----------



## minne6 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*

Ich hatte die "alte" Boilie Range von Quantum Radical im letzten Jahr gefischt und war nicht wirklich davon überzeugt. Vor allem sind diese nicht ganz billig gewesen. Viele Sorten der neuen Range basieren auf Birdfood mixen und haben eine grobe Struktur. Kosten tun die auch weniger als die alten. 6,99€ das Kilo. Ich denke die neuen werde ich dieses Jahr auch mal als Hookbait ausprobieren.


----------



## 911 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*



minne6 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die "alte" Boilie Range von Quantum Radical im letzten Jahr gefischt und war nicht wirklich davon überzeugt. Vor allem sind diese nicht ganz billig gewesen. Viele Sorten der neuen Range basieren auf Birdfood mixen und haben eine grobe Struktur. Kosten tun die auch weniger als die alten. 6,99€ das Kilo. Ich denke die neuen werde ich dieses Jahr auch mal als Hookbait ausprobieren.



War letztes Jahr kurz davor 20-40 kg zu bestellen. Aber nachdem ich keine besonders guten Erfahrungen über die Kugeln gelesen habe, hab ich die Finger davon gelassen... die Quantum Chilli Boilies vom letzten Jahr konnten mich jedenfalls nicht überzeugen...


----------



## MrCarphunter (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*

habe mir heute mal ein KG BLoody chicken Boilies als Hookbaits geholt, mal sehen was so geht!:g


----------



## carpomizer1111 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*

Ich habe schon die White Coconut von Quantum Radical gefischt und fand sie echt gut.
Die Bloody Chicken hatte ich auch schon im Auge,aber mich stört noch der Preis.
gruss Micha


----------



## carp_ (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*



carpomizer1111 schrieb:


> Die Bloody Chicken hatte ich auch schon im Auge,aber mich stört noch der Preis.



Ja denn Preis find ich auch sehr hoch, hab aber auch schon gute erfolgsberichte über die gelesen.
Also wenn ich mir die kaufen würde, werde ich sie garantiert nicht zum anfüttern benutzen ( bei unserem kleinen weiher auch nicht wirklich nötig, da die karpfen sowieso von einer stelle zur anderen umherziehen).
naja eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen, ob man die zum lagern in den gefrierschrank legen kann.
weil soweit ich weiß, die äußere beschichtung sich im wasser ja auf  auflöst und lockstoffe freigibt. 
das könnte sich doch beim gefrieren negativ aufwirken, da die minusgrade ja theoretisch die geringe feuchtigkeit im boilie "herausziehen".
also ich hatte die boilies ja noch nie in der hand oder gar live nur gesehen, aber könnt ihr dazu etwas sagen?


----------



## NickAdams (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*

Ich habe die Bloody Chicken vergangenen Sommer gefischt und hervorragende Ergebnisse erzielt. Im warmen Wasser sind sie unschlagbar, für die kalte Jahreszeit ziehe ich aber Bolies vor, deren Flavour auf Alkoholverbindungen basiert, nicht auf ölige. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Carp_Hunter14 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*

Morgen,

ich hab ne DVD von der guten Fisch&Fang,also eine Abo-DVD.
Da drauf gibt's ein kleines Test-Filmchen dazu.Ich hab einfach nur gestaunt!
Stefan Seuß und noch ein anderer Karpfenangler gehen dort einfach fü 1 Nacht an einen unbekannten Baggersee,wo sie die besagten Boilies testen wollen.Unglaublich,in 1 Nacht kitzeln die mit den Teilen ohne vorheriges Anfüttern 7 Karpfen von ca. 20 Pfund raus!
Die äußere Hülle ist wasserlöslich und gibt schnell Lockstoffe frei.D.h.nach ein paar Stunden musste die mal wechseln.
Aber ansonsten scheinen das richtig geile Boilies zu sein,die ich mir dieses Jahr jetzt auch anschaffen und testen werde.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*

Solche Testsitzungen laufen imme gleich ab,wird Wochen /Tage lang gefüttert und dan sitzen sie drauf.


Würdest du an ein neues Gewässer mit nem neuen Köder gehn??

Finde es immer wieder geil,wen Werbung gemacht wird.

In 3 tagen fingen wir 40,42.45,30,32,pf  ohne vorfüttern und das Gewässer kannten wir nicht.


Um Boilies zu testen ,werden Gewässer genommen wo diese Fische drinn sind und Futterplätze aufgebaut. 

Wieviel Stunden brauchen sie für dieses Fische 10,100,1000 Stunden?,das sagt dir niemnand. Die Wunder Kugel wird es niemals geben,bester Köder ist und bleibt Tiegernuss/Mais


----------



## Döbeldepp (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*

Hi,

hab letztes Jahr die "wunderkugeln" probiert. Also schlecht gegangen waren sie nicht . Hab ne Handvoll in den Mixer gepackt und das mit anderen partikeln in einen Pva Beutel gepackt . Geangelt hab ich mit den 16ner und nen 10ner coconut popup drauf . Die Kombi  (Pva mit gecrushten und mini Schneeman) hat echt super funktioniert . Naja der Preis ist halt etwas heftig um so eine Aktion immer zu machen . 
Ich will die Teile jetzt aber nicht so hochloben , andere Firmen haben auch super Kugeln die günstiger sind und auch gut funktionieren. Es sollte sich jeder selbst ein Bild davon machen , jedes Gewässer ist schließlich anders .



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Wieviel Stunden brauchen sie für dieses Fische 10,100,1000 Stunden?,das  sagt dir niemnand. Die Wunder Kugel wird es niemals geben,bester Köder  ist und bleibt Tiegernuss/Mais



Da muß ich Dir auch recht geben, Ich habe letztes Jahr einen "Testangler" von einen bekannten Bait Firma am See getroffen . Der hatte sich für 4 tage eingenistet und hat Murmeln der Firma getestet . Der Witz an der Sache war das gar nichts ging (trotz Kiloweisen anfüttern). Hab Ihn einen Tag später wieder besucht am See und mit was hat er geangelt ? An der einen hatte er ne Maiskette dran. Es wurde auch damit ein schöner Karpfen gefangen der dann als Werbebild für die Murmeln herhalten muste. Ich will jetzt die Firma nicht verteufeln weil ich davon ausgehe das es nicht die einzige Firma ist wo Fische für "falsche Fangwerbebilder" herhalten . 

Petri


----------



## Bellaron (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Solche Testsitzungen laufen imme gleich ab,wird Wochen /Tage lang gefüttert und dan sitzen sie drauf.
> 
> 
> Würdest du an ein neues Gewässer mit nem neuen Köder gehn??
> ...


 
Ganz genau so läuft das ab.Keine Firma würde blind mit seinen Boilies an ein fremdes Gewässer gehen.Wer weiß wieviele Tage die gedreht haben,um den Dreh im Kasten zu haben.Nur wenn sie genug Fische gefangen haben,dann wird der Film erst rein gestellt.Es gibt halt immer wieder Leute die glauben das,und denken, "Oh was für ein geiler Boilie" den muß ich kaufen. Und das ist ja der Sinn von diesen Aktionen.Das viele und große Fische gefangen werden.Die Leute die das glauben sollten mal ein bißchen überlegen.Heutzutage geht es nur ums Geld bei solchen Sachen.gruß Lars


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*

So Läuft es eben ab, komme viel ruhm sehe viele sachen kenne einige aus der scenne.


Wer ist den die Grösste Kaufkraft? 10-22 Jährigen,kommen auf Messen zum ersten mal.

Sehen Bilder ,Beiträge von Karpfen20,30,35kg mit xjz Baits,Ruten,Rollen ,Pods u.sw.
 Also ab ins Net kaufen, Mama/ Pappa Haben ja den dicken Geldbeutel.


Ab ans Wasser fischen, nach 10,20,30 Stunden kein Fisch,was ist falsch ähm wie war das www.googel.de (grosse Karpfen beisen nicht) www.anglerbord.de


Kurtz frage gestellt,und schon ne Antwort wieder also wieder testen so ist es leider heute.


Ich habe wie jeder in der Jugend angefangen,Stippen, Feedern u.s.w später Wurde es Karpfenangeln(hatte  meine Erfahrungen mit Futter fressverhalten u.s.w gesammelt(durch Jahreslange Feedern).


Seh es in der Jugedn auch nur so,scheis Boilie fischen kein Hirn einschalten Eisen raus ,Futter raus warten..


Wen sie nix fangen ist das gehäule gross,werd immer wieder Privat angerufen ob ich mit Ihnen fischen geh.

 Und was wird gemacht Feedern und sie fangen fisch ,so kann man es aufs Karpfenfischen aufbauen.



das Traurige dabei ist: Die Jungs schätzen gar keinen 3.4.5.6.7.8.9.10Pfünder es müssen mindestens 15,18,19Kg sein.


So das war erst mal,Sammelt einfach mal Erfahrungen und sehr viele stunden am Wasser.


War an einem sehr Hartem Gewässer, 2x 30kg Fische + 50ha Wassser  168Stunden war ich Blank(na gut 4 Brassen warens dann doch 
 Wer grosse Fische will ,braucht Zeit ob das 10,100,1000, 2000 Stunden sind ist egal.



Nur noch ein Beispiel  Viele Nahmenhafte Profis zeigen Bilder vom Casien,echt geile und vile fische aber sie sind zwischen1-6 Monate am Wasser auch hier werden die Fische aus gesitzt


----------



## carpfisherbasti (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*

Sind keine schlechten Boilies, habe zwar noch nicht damit gefischt aber Freunde von mir und die sagen: TOP!

Geben die Partikel schnell frei, löst sich schnell auf und gibt dadurch die Aromen frei...
Perfekt zum anfüttern und fischen!

Probiers einfach

Viel Erfolg

petri


----------



## Tilman (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*

Successful Baits (Ich habe mit der Firma nichts zu tun, sondern bin einfach von deren Produkten UND Preisen überzeugt) haben auch einen ummantelten Hookbait, die Preise sind in Odnung und sie fangen auch ihren Fisch. Meiner Meinung nach waren das auch die ersten, die eine lösliche Ummantelung an Boilies auf den Markt gebracht haben.

Wer es noch günstiger haben will, der macht einfach einen guten Teig (Boilieteig) um den Boilie (mit Ei anrühren, wenn es nicht zu warm draußen ist). Vorher schon ein Loch rein und den Teig eventuell auch trocknen lassen.


----------



## catchandrelease96 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*

Kauf dir lieber deine Boilies von Succesful-Baits. Ich kauf dort schon ne ganze Weile ein, die sind eindeutig besser wie die Radical...


----------



## MrCarphunter (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*

ich hab jetz mal angefangen zu füttern, mal schauen was geht!


----------



## marcelxx (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*

Und hattest du schon Erfolg mit den boilies? Wollte sie mir auch kaufen.


----------



## Jungangler123 (14. März 2012)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*

Hallo,

Ich hatte sie mir auch gekauft und mach jetzt am Wochenende den ersten Ansitz.|wavey:

Persönlich hab ich sonst immer mit den GulpCarp Boilies gefischt damit hab ich bis her sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht und bin eigentlich mit dem preis - leistungs verhältnis mehr als zufrieden.

Fangmeldung gibt es dann!:vik:

Bis denne euer Angler jenne


----------



## 67Cxrphxntxr81 (5. April 2012)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*

Komme auch grad vom Füttern...
Nun 2 Tage Mais Weizen und Bloodys rein... morgen früh gehts los...
entweder es klappt oder nicht... am Wasser sein und abschalten ist meiner Meinung nach das schönste...ein dicker Rüssler ist da nur ein Sahnehäubchen 

dennoch petri...


----------



## Curtis (27. April 2012)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*

Und schon Erfolge verzeichnen können?

Wenn ja, wie wurde gefangen? Mit anfüttern oder ohne?

Fluss, See, oder wie auch immer?

Freunde sagen auch, dass es sehr gute Boilies sind, diese werden auch mal getestet.

Aber ich bin der Meinung, dass das Anfüttern mit Boilies sehr sehr teuer ist...


----------



## Hannoi1896 (27. April 2012)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*



Curtis schrieb:


> Aber ich bin der Meinung, dass das Anfüttern mit Boilies sehr sehr teuer ist...



Ach Quatsch nen Kilopreis von 10€ ist nicht teuer |rolleyes


----------



## Ralufragnar (27. April 2012)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*

Ich möchte hier keinen anprangern doch ein seriöser Karpfenangler macht seine Kugeln selber.

Große Karpfen haben einen enormen Protein und Fettverbrauch. Das bedeutet das er auch solche Köder braucht. Auf Birdfood basierende Boilies oder auf Eier oder Mehl basierende Boilies oder Quinua oder oder oder sind alles minderwertige Boilies. Ein hochwertiger Boilie braucht Proteinmehle Fischmehl oder aus Getreide sogenanntes Proteinmehl dazu ein paar Flavours; kann red liver empfehlen um dicke Karpfen zu fangen. 

Ich angel seit 15 Jahren auf Karpfen und damals war der Hype auch groß um den besten Köder bis heute hat sich nichts geändert es kommen immer wieder neue blödsinnige Mischungen zusammen. Ich kann mich manchmal nicht zurückhalten wenn ich sehe was angeboten wird ^^

Was hat Hühnchen mit der natürlichen Nahrung des Karpfens zu tun. Ich sage back to the roots ihr werdet sehen das ihr damit erfolg habt wählt unaufällige Köder. Der Karpfen frisst z.B Fluo Pop Ups nicht sondern probiert weil er Neugierig ist und im besten Fall hängt er. Das macht Ihr mit Ihm einmal und das wars der beisst nicht noch mal auf einen schwebenden leuchtenden Ball.

Einen unberührten See kann man mit allem befischen von Top Secret Erdbeer für 3 € pro kg oder 30 Boilies Full soaked single hook baits von keen Karp für 30 € über Pferdemist nehmen und fangen wurde früher oft gebraucht.

Der Köder ist meiner Meinung nach heute überbewertet sucht mit der Lotrute stellen oder von mir aus mit einem Echolot Muschelbänke oder plateaus aus Sand angelt unter Seerosen Felder oder nahe Schilfbänken.

Denkt nicht weil ihr eine super getarnte und spezielle Montage mit Knetblei gummiperlen kaptor haken von korda safety clip schrumpfschlauch ... habt das ihr gut fangt. 

Ein Wort zum Schluss bevor ich einen Roman schreibe das Problem an den Boilies ist das keiner der Hersteller draufschreibt was drin ist was an Rohprotein rohasche und fett drin ist bringt mir nichts.
Woher soll ich wissen was die Karpfen mögen wenn ich nicht mal weiß womit ich angel.

Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine





komme aus Belgien entschuldigt mein mein Deutsch.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (27. April 2012)

*AW: bloody chicken boilies von radical*



Ralufragnar schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier keinen anprangern doch ein seriöser Karpfenangler macht seine Kugeln selber.
> 
> Große Karpfen haben einen enormen Protein und Fettverbrauch. Das bedeutet das er auch solche Köder braucht. Auf Birdfood basierende Boilies oder auf Eier oder Mehl basierende Boilies oder Quinua oder oder oder sind alles minderwertige Boilies. Ein hochwertiger Boilie braucht Proteinmehle Fischmehl oder aus Getreide sogenanntes Proteinmehl dazu ein paar Flavours; kann red liver empfehlen um dicke Karpfen zu fangen.
> 
> ...



Gebe dir zu 100% Recht. Der Boilie fängt viel besser den Angler als den Fisch.


----------

